# Composite Slender Man vs Touhou verse



## Əyin (Aug 26, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Depiction of Slender man






Composite Slender Man (from Marble Hornet, EverymanHYBIRD, and Tribe Twelve) found about Gensokyo and try to smuggle himself in there. 

Since he's already confirmed exist in outside world (as Tulpa's power, using the internet beliefs), how can he manage to conquer Gensokyo and fighting many girls that have broken abilities? 

Bonus : If he's pinched, he might as well call Zalgo The Corrupter to help him destroy Gensokyo.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Depicition of Zalgo


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Aug 26, 2012)

Unlike Lucifer he lacks the raw power to go along with his hax. Seems to be just as big a pain in the ass to kill though.

And defeating the Touhouverse requires destroying more than just Gensokyo.


----------



## Əyin (Aug 26, 2012)

While the Gods in Gensokyo need a faith to exist, Slender man apparently doesn't. He's just need people to believe him that he exist. What's more scarier that his Tulpa was based on the internet, which make him turn into conceptual being and hard to kill or even erase since the internet is vast and could be reached anywhere on the planet. 

In my theory, the only thing that "kills" slender man is to alter or erase memory about Slender myth on every people on earth that who had believed in him. Basically, erase the Tulpa effect.

I know Touhou. It reached the other universe such as Hell, Netherworld, Heaven, The Moon, Makai, and Senkai (Where Miko now staying).


----------



## TedMk2 (Aug 26, 2012)

He seems like a nuisance, but not much more than that. What's interesting is that the premise of Gensokyo is to welcome in beings that no one believes to exist anymore, which is the complete opposite of what perpetuates Slender Man's existence, the two seem a little incompatible. I don't see how anyone can get rid of him, but on the other hand, what can he actually do to take down youkai? Mindrape? What's the limits of his offensive abilities?

Zalgo on the other hand seems to have it in the bag, if he really has planetary mindrape and omnipresence.


----------



## Weather (Aug 26, 2012)

> While the Gods in Gensokyo need a faith to exist, Slender man apparently doesn't. *He's just need people to believe him that he exist. *What's more scarier that his Tulpa was based on the internet, which make him turn into conceptual being and hard to kill or even erase since the internet is vast and could be reached anywhere on the planet.



That's gonna be a problem here.

There is no internet in Gensokyo so far, so... nobody knows he does even exist.

So existing in Gensokyo is gonna be a bit a problem.

If worse comes to worse, planet busting an nobody is left that knows about Slendy.


----------



## AliceKumo (Aug 26, 2012)

Meh i'm no fan of the guy. Anyway there's no way he'll solo.


----------



## Zombehs (Aug 26, 2012)

Yeah.... He's not going to pose a threat to anyone important really....

On the other hand, Zalgo is likely more than enough to take on Touhouverse, save maybe Shinki and a few others. 

Going off OBD profile that says he's planetary. Assuming its only through mind fuck, I think they're might be a few characters who can take it.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 26, 2012)

Weather said:


> That's gonna be a problem here.
> 
> There is no internet in Gensokyo so far, so... nobody knows he does even exist.
> 
> ...



He doesn't need the internet, it just helped because the Internet spread it so much plus he gets more powerful the more that believe in him.

Though yeah, from what I know, anyone worth a damn could survive him, not sure about killing him but meh.


----------



## SHM (Aug 26, 2012)

Just give him 20 dollars.


----------



## Əyin (Aug 27, 2012)

TedMk2 said:


> He seems like a nuisance, but not much more than that. What's interesting is that the premise of Gensokyo is to welcome in beings that no one believes to exist anymore, which is the complete opposite of what perpetuates Slender Man's existence, the two seem a little incompatible. I don't see how anyone can get rid of him, but on the other hand, what can he actually do to take down youkai? Mindrape? What's the limits of his offensive abilities?
> 
> Zalgo on the other hand seems to have it in the bag, if he really has planetary mindrape and omnipresence.



This is composite Slender Man, according to this thread he's Nigh Omnipresent, own's a dimension to pull people in, time manipulation, mind rape could also count : 

Because Slender Man is somehow Nigh Omnipresent, entering and exiting Gensokyo seems do not affect him since his core exists outside Gensokyo.



Weather said:


> That's gonna be a problem here.
> 
> There is no internet in Gensokyo so far, so... nobody knows he does even exist.
> 
> ...



Read above for feats



Zombehs said:


> Yeah.... He's not going to pose a threat to anyone important really....
> 
> On the other hand, Zalgo is likely more than enough to take on Touhouverse, save maybe Shinki and a few others.
> 
> Going off OBD profile that says he's planetary. Assuming its only through mind fuck, I think they're might be a few characters who can take it.



Unless he started to kidnapping Youkais and Humans. Read above for his feats.



The Penetrator said:


> He doesn't need the internet, it just helped because the Internet spread it so much plus he gets more powerful the more that believe in him.
> 
> Though yeah, from what I know, anyone worth a damn could survive him, not sure about killing him but meh.



He's a Tulpa. The only way to destroy him is to stop believe in him, which is basically a hard thing to do since his myth already spread everywhere. Unless involving planetary memory manipulation.


----------



## Moonbeam Funk (Aug 27, 2012)

He doesn't really have any abilities Touhouverse isn't capable of countering or resisting, I'm pretty sure. At most he'd be annoying to get rid of, but I don't see Slenderman soloing Gensokyo.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Aug 27, 2012)

The real question is how Slender Man will have tea with no mouth.


----------



## Əyin (Aug 27, 2012)

The only thing that lacked in Slender Man is DC. He's only shown burning people with a touch and sneaking arund. 
So yeah, he could not solo Gensokyo because he lacked firepower.


----------



## TedMk2 (Aug 27, 2012)

AntiReality said:


> This is composite Slender Man, according to this thread he's Nigh Omnipresent, own's a dimension to pull people in, time manipulation, mind rape could also count :
> 
> Because Slender Man is somehow Nigh Omnipresent, entering and exiting Gensokyo seems do not affect him since his core exists outside Gensokyo.


That thread didn't really say anything about the extent of his abilities. Dimensional BFR is nice and all, but it's only an inconvenience as long as Yukari's around. Time manipulation might be useful, but what can he actually do with it? Same with mindrape, even Reimu and Marisa have shown resistance to it. Maybe he could wipe out the Human Village at least, but that's just more chores for Keine on the next full moon. Again, he just seems like a nuisance more than anything else, since they won't be able to get rid of him.


Eldritch Sukima said:


> The real question is how Slender Man will have tea with no mouth.


And now I'm curious as to what he'd look like as drawn by ZUN. At least he won't have to worry about getting the hands right


----------



## Zombehs (Aug 27, 2012)

That's all nice and all, but again Slenderman still doesn't pose a threat to anyone of any importance in the Touhouverse. 

Hell I'd even say some of the stronger unnamed humans would be able to put up a fight against Slenderman, seeing how your average Gensokyo Human is supposed to be stronger than the average youkai.


----------



## Moonbeam Funk (Aug 27, 2012)

Zombehs said:


> That's all nice and all, but again Slenderman still doesn't pose a threat to anyone of any importance in the Touhouverse.
> 
> Hell I'd even say some of the stronger unnamed humans would be able to put up a fight against Slenderman, seeing how your average Gensokyo Human is supposed to be stronger than the average youkai.



Where did you get that impression? The average youkai literally eats the average human. Reimu and Marisa are pretty much the only humans right now that are much stronger than youkai, and they're far from average.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 27, 2012)

Zombehs said:


> stronger unnamed humans



No. **


----------



## Qinglong (Aug 27, 2012)

You must mean average fairies, which an normal human can supposedly beat Cirno notwithstanding but she's far from average

Average youkai are easily stronger than most humans and regenerate from being cut into 5 pieces in seconds


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 27, 2012)

Just noticed OP gave him Zalgo....Zalgo fucks up everyone.


----------



## Əyin (Aug 27, 2012)

I know Zalgo is planetary threat, but what are his impressive feats so that he could solo Touhou?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 27, 2012)

AntiReality said:


> I know Zalgo is planetary threat, but what are his impressive feats so that he could solo Touhou?



Let's see, mindrape, looking at him melts your body and drives you insane and causes your body to implode from growing extra appendages.

He can destroy the world by singing.

Yeah everyone here is fucked.


----------



## Zombehs (Aug 27, 2012)

I mean like mooks basically.... The enemies your characters blow up every stage. So yeah fairies, spirits, ghosts, weak youkai.



8-Peacock-8 said:


> Let's see, mindrape, looking at him melts your body and drives you insane and causes your body to implode from growing extra appendages.
> 
> He can destroy the world by singing.
> 
> Yeah everyone here is fucked.



What about Shinki?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 27, 2012)

Zombehs said:


> What about Shinki?



Before or after her body implodes and melts into nothing.

It also doesn't help that Zalgo is omnipresent. he watches everyone, everywhere, all the time.


----------



## Əyin (Aug 27, 2012)

Hmm... Zalgo is like a form of conceptual corruption?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 27, 2012)

AntiReality said:


> Hmm... Zalgo is like a form of conceptual corruption?



If you want to call him that go ahead. He's really more like an eldritch abomination.


----------



## Əyin (Aug 27, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> If you want to call him that go ahead. He's really more like an eldritch abomination.



Wow.. that means Zalgo is more like the internet version of Nyarlatohep


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kXNW-jExZg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1RkCsrGfAE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EmFzWz2OFg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Əyin (Aug 27, 2012)

Shit  that kind reminds me of Silent Hill.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 27, 2012)

Zalgo laughs at the Silent Hill.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Əyin (Aug 27, 2012)

I wonder there any indie game for Zalgo? 
Since Slendy became popular, I think the corrupter abomination deserve the attention too.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 27, 2012)

AntiReality said:


> I wonder there any indie game for Zalgo?
> Since Slendy became popular, I think the corrupter abomination deserve the attention too.



A Zalgo game would destroy any computer or gaming console.


----------



## Zombehs (Aug 27, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Before or after her body implodes and melts into nothing.
> 
> It also doesn't help that Zalgo is omnipresent. he watches everyone, everywhere, all the time.



And why would a "goddess" be subject to the same effects a normal human would?


----------



## Əyin (Aug 27, 2012)

More like your eyes start to turn black, leaking blood, and suddenly your limbs grow many extra tentacles


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 27, 2012)

Zombehs said:


> And why would a "goddess" be subject to the same effects a normal human would?



Any feats to say she can resist this power?

Also, even if she was immune Zalgo could end her with a single punch. He holds a dead star in the pal of his hand.


----------



## Zombehs (Aug 27, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Any feats to say she can resist this power?
> 
> Also, even if she was immune Zalgo could end her with a single punch. He holds a dead star in the pal of his hand.



Yet is somehow only planetary and by mind rape? 

As for immunity, durability feats in Touhou are basically nonexistent thanks to how spell card rules work out.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 27, 2012)

Zombehs said:


> Yet is somehow only planetary and by mind rape?



Only destructive feat he has is at planetary level.

It's a weird story but it says that he holds a star in one hand and that he can destroy the world with a song.

It honestly doesn't matter in the end though, since he just ends this quickly.


----------

